# Bunker Drain meet - Aug 2012



## PaulPowers (Aug 12, 2012)

What can be said about this one XD

What I expected to be a small gathering with a few people turned into a big drain meet with people climbing into the system and meeting us along the way.

While we were all down it rained pretty heavy and we ended up having to seek higher ground until the water levels dropped again, there was some mental abseiling down the plug hole and finally a large explosion that resulted in a mass evacuation.

Oh did I mention I was dressed as Mario 










































And a couple of abseil vids

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bIEIy1oihs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUvvLCArKUk[/ame]
​


----------



## freespirits (Aug 12, 2012)

wow them drains are radical ,,some cool abseiling ,im gonna have to get me underground womblin free


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome as always, but just a better shade of awesome 
Loved it, where was my invite! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 12, 2012)

We all had to get out quick time after it blew up XD


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amazing Paul.


----------



## King Al (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks great fun Paul, Ha at Mario! you must have been eating those mushrooms


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh go on then

Pic taken by Fudge


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 10, 2012)

Hahahahaha fudge mentioned this occuring 
Amazing


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 10, 2012)

i love all the underground stuff, most of my posts focus on tunnels, so how would you recommend i find locations of culverts and large drain systems?


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 10, 2012)

Os maps are brilliant for culverts


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 10, 2012)

Love this, a great idea too! Good shots as always PP


----------



## Catmandoo (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha! Epic!!


----------



## teeheehee (Sep 11, 2012)

made my day mario


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

madness


----------



## chapmand (Oct 1, 2012)

haha this place looks awesome, good videos aswel mate. thanks for sharing


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 1, 2012)

That pic is one that's going to haunt me for a while XD


----------

